# New to the forums



## dagambd (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My name is Matt and I'm new to Iron Mag.  A little bit about me.  I started serious weight training when I joined the Marine Corpsabout 15 years ago.  Currently, I enjoy performing the Olympic Lifts,any kind of power lifting and I throw in some Crossfit for my cardio.  I have always wanted to put on mass but like most, my biggest problem has been getting in enough calories.  About a month ago I started thinking about running my first cycle and a few weeks later, after days and days of research, I decided to give it a try.  From the reading, I learned to start as basic as possible so going with test E and proviron was the way to go.  I started taking test E at 500 mg/week and proviron 50 mg every other day and I will be finishing up week 2 this Thursday. I know there are differing opinions on proviron but I figured it couldn&#146;t hurt to give it a try with my first cycle. I have nolvadex on hand for side effects but thus far (knock on wood), everything has been going well.  I take that back,  I have been having some night sweats occasionally and my left shoulder has broken out a little bit.  I can&#146;t complain though if that&#146;s it.  I am trying extremely hard to eat as much as I can and not really concerned with keeping track of each calorie but ensuring that I keep my diet as clean as possible and eating at least 4-5 times a day if not more.  My trouble with putting on mass is eating enough so I know that as long as I am pushing myself to eat than I am eating enough.  I know this is only week two but I have gained about 6-7 pounds so far and the heaviest I have ever weighed.

Here are my current stats:
My goal right now is to gain muscle mass.
Age: 36 years old
Height: 6&#146; 0&#148;
Weight: 204 lbs
Body fat: 15%
I have been training consistently for about 15 years.
I have no previous cycle experience.
Diet: Clean and eating as much as possible.
I follow power and grace performance for weight lifting and competition.  It consists of a large amount of Olympic lifting, squats, dead-lifts, pull-ups and bench press.

First Cycle:

Weeks 1 &#150; 10:  250 mg testosterone Enanthate twice a week and 50 mg of proviron every other day. 

Weeks 11 &#150; 12:  Nothing

Weeks 13 &#150; 16 :  Nolvadex 40 mg every day for two weeks and then 20 mg every day for two weeks.

Thanks for taking the time to read.

Matt


----------



## dagambd (Aug 25, 2014)

Quick question....How do you upload photos?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2014)

dagambd said:


> Quick question....How do you upload photos?



Welcome to the Board 

If your photo has a URL(photobucket) click the "insert image" button above next to the "insert video" button... If its an attachment you have to click go advanced below and then click the paper clip in there and find your attachment on your comp.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey skinnyguy180, thanks a lot man.  I'll give it a try.  Never had this much trouble uploading a photo.  sheesh!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2014)

no prob  and you can just call me skinny.. everyone does.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 25, 2014)

aight


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome, Matt.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome Matt.... 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Riles (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## dagambd (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

